# LOTS of Zailey pictures. She's home.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Miss Zailey is home. 
A few of you are aware of the situation with where she came from, for those who don't: Zailey's litter was a set of ragdolls for this clueless woman's kids. Because of circumstances with the home she was in, Jon (my husband) and I went on Monday night, and asked if we could just take Zailey home with us. It's not ideal for a baby to be away from mama (despite the fact that mama dog pretty much rejected the litter) at 5 weeks and a few days old, but given the place she was at, she's going to get FAR more nurturing here with me, than being dragged around by these evil children. (okay, so the kids simply don't know any better... but still...)


Annie is in love. She licks her clean, shares her bed, and dotes on the new baby all day long. they play together, eat together, sleep together, it's so much fun. Being that she's SO flippin' young... she's a ton of work. I let her out literally every hour (including during the night) and am changing my entire work schedule for the next few weeks to allow myself more free time to help raise her right. She is TERRIFIED of children, so that's something we will work through. Wish us luck!


Now for the good stuff!









My Girls <3









Sleepy Baby Zailey. 









Best Friends already!!









Her left eye is entirely icy blue. Her right eye is dark, deep blue on the bottom, and icy blue on the top. I have yet to get a picture that clearly shows how striking her eyes are, but this is the best i've got so far!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tail is for nommins, right?









Miss Annie is so patient with the new baby. 









So much patience. No wonder why Annie is my soul child. <3









OMGTOYS!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Shhh, no one tell her that's ACTUALLY a cat toy. 









With as patient and sweet as she is, Annie must remember that she too used to be that annoying. Haha. This is my husband's favorite, he wants to have it printed and framed...









She's so little! It's hard to believe that soon enough, Annie will be the "small' one. 









Love. <3


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Linsey...she is just gorgeous. I can't wait to meet her! She is going to be a BIG girl!!! How much does she weigh already?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Linsey...she is just gorgeous. I can't wait to meet her! She is going to be a BIG girl!!! How much does she weigh already?


Yeah, when is the next road trip??? The Dane puppies need to meet!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Linsey...she is just gorgeous. I can't wait to meet her! She is going to be a BIG girl!!! How much does she weigh already?


As of today, she is 10.6lbs (2 days shy of 6 weeks)... and healthy according to the vet. :biggrin:

ETA: I can't wait to see her and Zuri play! We do need another road trip don't we. haha.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

corgipaws said:


> eta: I can't wait to see her and zuri play! We do need another road trip don't we. Haha.


yes!!! Sooooon


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's almost the same size as Zuri at 9 weeks! She will be a good sized girl!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sooo adorable! Seeing the way Annie is with her makes my heart melt. Gorgeous eyes! Maybe Jon can capture them with his fancy camera on your much anticipated road trip/puppy play date. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Gorgeous eyes! Maybe Jon can capture them with his fancy camera on your much anticipated road trip/puppy play date. :biggrin:


That I can guarantee when we get them together :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute....bless you for taking this dog into your hearts...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!!! Don't worry about taking her away from momma too young. She has Annie as a surrogate. My last boy chow was hand raised from birth because the momma had rolled over on her previous litter and killed them so the breeder wasn't taking any chances. Even though he was an entirely hand raised puppy, he did fine with other dogs and absolutely adored Chelsy. He was the love of our lives. It looks like Zailey adores Annie and will be the love of your lives, too. Keep the pictures coming..... all these sweet puppies lately!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG she is soooo friggin' cute!!!!

Is she blueish or grayish in color? Or both? LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> OMG she is soooo friggin' cute!!!!
> 
> Is she blueish or grayish in color? Or both? LOL


Grayish. :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She is just as cute as ever! I love her coloring and her eyes! It's so sweet how her and Annie are already good friends. It was ment to be. :biggrin:

I am so glad that you got her out of that situation. It makes me so mad to know that the mother didn't teach her children how to treat the puppies. So sad. I know you will work with Zailey so she learns that not all kids are bad....:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Now those are some seriously cute photo's of both Annie & Zailey. Annie really is such a good girl, you can tell she'll take good care of Zailey. 
I'm not sure how old they are when they start eating solid food, but is she on on raw food yet and how is she taking to it? 
From what Natalie said she certainly sounds like she is going to be huge! Were her parents big dogs as well?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The two of them are so darn sweet together. You and your hubby are so lucky to have those two sweeties! Just so friggin adorable. I llove the way Annie is so tolerant of Zailey. So darn sweet! Such fun times! Love the pics thankyou for sharing those sweet photos! My hearts melting here! Awwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What precious pictures. Annie is truly an angle! Keep the 
photos coming...I am sure she will grow super fast! Can't wait to
see the pics from your play date with Zuri. Hope that happens
real soon. Beautiful puppy.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

redspoo said:


> Can't wait to
> see the pics from your play date with Zuri. Hope that happens
> real soon. Beautiful puppy.


Maybe next week if I can fix my work schedule. :wink:


----------

